# [shape mod CFCE] full supercube C(O)LL and ELL (updated 11/9/19)



## kadabrium (Aug 30, 2019)

C(O)LL:
additional algs in red are CLL algs that do not preserve EO
rest are COLL
AUFed so that for each class one same corner is always put in solved position 


Spoiler: C(O)LL







ELL


Spoiler: ELL









Graphics from algdb


----------



## asacuber (Aug 31, 2019)

Hopefully more people look into CFCE soon.


----------



## Billabob (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the resource, this is great. On shape mods I much prefer CFCE, it's far easier to wrap your head around than OLL and PLL.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 1, 2019)

thanks


----------



## kadabrium (Sep 11, 2019)

updated full C(O)LL and some ELL algs


----------

